# PSA - IF YOU ARE FLYING DELTA THIS MORNING....



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2016)

You're going to be late...
Delta grounds flights due to systems problems

To add...if you are not affected by this, Twitter should be some entertaining reading this morning.  LOL

_LONDON — Delta Air Lines has grounded flights scheduled to leave Monday after experiencing unspecified issues with its computer systems globally.

Confirmation of Monday's troubles came in an official account that responds to customers via Twitter. The airline declined to immediately comment by phone and it was unclear whether all its flights were affected.

"Delta has experienced a computer outage that has affected flights scheduled for this morning," the Atlanta-based company tweeted to customers affected by delays. "Flights awaiting departure are currently delayed. Flights enroute are operating normally. We appreciate your patience."

The company said its IT systems were down "everywhere" and "hopefully it won't be much longer."_


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2016)

Delta, the world's largest unscheduled airline.....


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2016)

It can't be a flight system problem, too many different aircraft with different systems. Must be a ground problem.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2016)

Russia or China playing games?

Serious question- not intended sarcasm.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Russia or China playing games?
> 
> Serious question- not intended sarcasm.



I doubt it.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> Delta, the world's largest unscheduled airline.....



I'd had great luck with Delta. United is a different story. I avoid them at all costs, but sometimes that isn't possible.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Anyone ever fly Braniff, before they went belly up? They had the record for being on time.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 8, 2016)

I try and avoid Delta after a passenger took a piss in a cup in the seats across the aisle from me. I highly doubt the plane was sanitized after that.


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2016)

I've had ok experiences with Delta, but United and American can fuck right off. Broken luggage, lost luggage, shitty service, overbooked planes, etc. Every single time.  On one trip, with American IIRC, they lost my luggage on my outbound and return trips.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 8, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I try and avoid Delta after a passenger took a piss in a cup in the seats across the aisle from me. I highly doubt the plane was sanitized after that.


Wouldn't stuff like that happen on every airliner at some point or another? I don't have experiences flying on an airliner, so I don't see how that's the airline's fault.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 8, 2016)

Raptor said:


> Wouldn't stuff like that happen on every airliner at some point or another? I don't have experiences flying on an airliner, so I don't see how that's the airline's fault.



It would be their responsibility to properly sanitize the area where the female went to the bathroom.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 8, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> It would be their responsibility to properly sanitize the area where the female went to the bathroom.


What makes you think they didn't sanitize it? I would imagine sanitizing would happen after all passengers have exited. Granted, as stated earlier, I don't have experience with airlines, but it would seem neglectful of them to not clean it up.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

Raptor said:


> What makes you think they didn't sanitize it? I would imagine sanitizing would happen after all passengers have exited. Granted, as stated earlier, I don't have experience with airlines, but it would seem neglectful of them to not clean it up.



Because of the flight schedules. Planes will land, disembark its passengers, and load again all within 60-90 minutes. International flights aren't much better. Most flights I've seen to and from the US have something like 3-4 hours of ground time before taking off again. A cleaning crew could take care of a localized problem, but they are unlikely to pull the plane from service unless the seat is wet and even then they may be able to swap seat cushions.

TL;DR: If they have the time, materials, and "need" they may or may not sanitize the area. The whole plane? Not happening.


----------



## Brill (Aug 8, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Russia or China playing games?
> 
> Serious question- not intended sarcasm.



*I have no knowledge of any offensive cyber operations.

I have no idea but two major US airlines having computer problems within two weeks?  Whenever someone uses "computer glitch", they are trying to downplay the seriousness of the problem...which ALWAYS have redundancy built/factored in.

The US doesn't take cyber security seriously but our adversaries do.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm waiting for the first US company to give free beers.....then that's my favorite!!!!!

:-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Because of the flight schedules. Planes will land, disembark its passengers, and load again all within 60-90 minutes. International flights aren't much better. Most flights I've seen to and from the US have something like 3-4 hours of ground time before taking off again. A cleaning crew could take care of a localized problem, but they are unlikely to pull the plane from service unless the seat is wet and even then they may be able to swap seat cushions.
> 
> TL;DR: If they have the time, materials, and "need" they may or may not sanitize the area. The whole plane? Not happening.



This....my wife works international and you are spot on.

They report issues all the time, seems no ones listens unless it's a major mechanical.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 8, 2016)

Samaritan......??!?!?!?!!!??


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 8, 2016)

If any of you guys had ever worked at an airport for any amount of time you'd realise you don't need the Chinese or Russians to fuck up the airlines...they do it very well themselves. It's a reasonably common occurrence. Lots of airlines still use very very old systems.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Because of the flight schedules. Planes will land, disembark its passengers, and load again all within 60-90 minutes. International flights aren't much better. Most flights I've seen to and from the US have something like 3-4 hours of ground time before taking off again. A cleaning crew could take care of a localized problem, but they are unlikely to pull the plane from service unless the seat is wet and even then they may be able to swap seat cushions.
> 
> TL;DR: If they have the time, materials, and "need" they may or may not sanitize the area. The whole plane? Not happening.


That makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2016)

I love Delta. I have an Amex through them, fly them whenever possible.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2016)

Note quite over yet:

Delta cancelling nearly 250 flights Tuesday morning


----------

